# Am i the Youngest person on forums



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

martinkunev said:


> This is great, except that's not how the internet works. If you really want to prevent children from doing inappropriate things on the internet, you have to go as far as North Korea.
> 
> With time I have convinced myself more and more that we cannot ignore human psychology when dealing with such issues. Sometimes we just have to deal with reality even if we don't like it.
> 
> ...


Hmm, yeah, what you're saying makes a lot of sense. I guess you're just seeing it with more acceptance and inevitability than I ever did. To me ,it's just a terrible thing that one day has to end and that, ideally, no one would ever have to experience. If I can spare someone from ever experiencing it, I would like to. I don't see it as "that's just how things are and will always be so you might as well get used to it." It shouldn't be an inevitability of human experience that grown adults will act like bullies or immature children just because someone is hidden behind a screen (and might be 9 years old). As a kid I was never verbally abused _by adults_, and I would like to prevent a child of mine from ever being verbally abused_ by adults_, because I don't think it's just how things are and how things will always be. I don't think any child should have to _get used to_ verbal abuse. As an adult, maybe, but not as a child. 

It's human nature to act really ugly when you can't see someone face-to-face (like on the internet, or in a car, etc), but I guess part of me really hopes that the longer we have and use the internet, the more we will realize how ridiculous it is to act so ugly to each other. The internet is a super new thing, after all. This is something we should learn about and overcome. But, maybe I'm being too naive or optimistic.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank fuck. Here's me talking about boners n shit and getting iffy thanks. 

Fuck off kids.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

lolalalah said:


> I got my first and only ever ban when I was nine too.


You found this when you were nine? I found it when I was 12 although I never posted.


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> That seems about right. If it were me, I would put it at 14, just to make sure they're in high school. *Going on internet forums as a middle schooler just seems... wrong. If I were a parent, i would not want that.*


You sound fun.

Well, that was funny


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> It's not information I would protect them from, it's the kind of interactions people have on the internet that aren't appropriate for kids. On the internet a) people can't always tell you're a kid and don't modulate their interactions accordingly (as you would always in real life) and b) people just act ridiculously cruel in routine internet interactions, again, in a way you would never in real life. It's not good for _anybody_, either the person receiving it or doing it, but at least adults have some measure of emotional awareness that could help us deal with stuff like that. In real life, you might choose to say something mean to a fellow adult but it's highly unlikely that you would say the same to a child... because you can just sense that it's wrong. On the internet, people go around saying cruel things to each other on the daily and they may not even realize they could be talking to a child .


Also children are impressionable.

Adults see terrible behavior-discrimination, harassment, ect.- and we already know that it's wrong ( or are the ones doing it and aren't likely to change) kids see that behavior and think it's normal.

It's why 12 year olds on CoD either sexually harrass or hit on women during the game....for one horrible ex.



fartface said:


> Thank fuck. Here's me talking about boners n shit and getting iffy thanks.
> 
> Fuck off kids.


Haha! I agrre! As I kid I grew up when the rule " children should be seen and not heard." It sucked. If adults wanted to have fun I had to go to bed early. I couldn't wait to be an adult!

Just about the time I turned 18 the tinking changed. Suddanly, the rules were " Don't do anything even remotelt adult! There may be children around!" It's especially bad in this area. EVERYTHING is for kids. I want to be able to an adult and say stupid immature shit dammit! :laughing:

Also this is a psychology forum, shit can get deep yo.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> Also children are impressionable.
> 
> Adults see terrible behavior-discrimination, harassment, ect.- and we already know that it's wrong ( or are the ones doing it and aren't likely to change) kids see that behavior and think it's normal.
> 
> ...


They're only good for marketing. :laughing:


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Fumetsu said:


> Also children are impressionable.
> 
> Adults see terrible behavior-discrimination, harassment, ect.- and we already know that it's wrong ( or are the ones doing it and aren't likely to change) *kids see that behavior and think it's normal.*
> 
> It's why 12 year olds on CoD either sexually harrass or hit on women during the game....for one horrible ex.


Yeah, that's a great point.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> You found this when you were nine? I found it when I was 12 although I never posted.


Nope, that was before PerC was created. I haven't gotten banned from here.


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

martinkunev said:


> I will explain my 9-year old what could happen in an online discussion and would tell him/her to avoid such places. I'm afraid framing it as interdiction would have the opposite effect. This has worked very well for my sister who has had internet almost all her life.


Except this is no different than telling your child not to do certain things. The semantics of the diction does nothing, because the end result is you telling them not to do something, which makes them curious about what it is regardless of you forbid it or you suggest to them not to do it despite describing the consequences. If anything, it depends on the child and what intrigues them as it's not a set rule that they will always seek to defy what they are told not to do, but they will generally if it piques their interest. For an anecdotal example, my parents forbade me from watching a plethora of shows including Naruto for religious reasons. I had initially started watching it and then they restricted my access from it which only made me more eager to watch it as I had an interest in it. But likewise, they would scold me not to do drugs, drink alcohol, smoke a ***, etc. and I obeyed simply because none of those things really interested me as much in comparison.

If I did anything with my child I would more so forbid his usage of the internet as opposed to what he does on the internet. In his free time--especially when he's younger unless he's interested in things like coding and whatnot--he'll play outside or do something recreational for the lot of it.


----------



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

I have a 12-year-old friend on these forums and he's doing just fine.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

gyogul said:


> Except this is no different than telling your child not to do certain things. The semantics of the diction does nothing, because the end result is you telling them not to do something, which makes them curious about what it is regardless of you forbid it or you suggest to them not to do it despite describing the consequences.


The difference is that I don't challenge the child to defy me or hiding the truth about these mythical forums. If the child perceives you as the good guy, they will understand you're trying to help them.

Children listen to reason a lot more than most people think. They intuitively want to understand how the world works and why that is - that's why they always ask questions. Explaining the child that you have much more experience because you've lived longer will make them understand on some level that you're right.

You can remove or decrease the curiosity by showing them some forum. I doubt a 9-year old would find discussions in a forum like perC very interesting. You turn the forum from a taboo to a boring place.

Of course, they may still be curious or decide to defy you. Finally, if you want absolute control you have to put the child in chains.

Forbidding the child from using the internet can only bring bad things. The child will be frustrated because most of their friends can access the internet and because internet offers so many good things which are appropriate for children. The child will likely try to get access to the internet anyway (during the night, by using the phone/computer of a friend or in an internet café). You end up being the bad person. The child ends up doing stupid things out of curiosity, frustration and desire to defy you. This all happens in an environment where you have no control.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

lolalalah said:


> Nope, that was before PerC was created. I haven't gotten banned from here.


Then what were you referring to when you said you got banned?


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

martinkunev said:


> So you think 9 year olds shouldn't have access to the internet?
> 
> I can make another argument. Internet is safer than real life because you cannot get physically abused on the internet. Wouldn't it make sense to not allow children go outside to prevent physical abuse?
> 
> ...


They need to face the world, but if something is put in place in the school curriculum as to teach them, sensitive topics in a sensible manner, hopefully for some kids, we can put a happy ending to a bad start.

For example, if a kid sees a lot of youtube comments suicide bating people, then they start doing that in real life and online to people, hopefully they can get educated or someone should be able to stand up to them and then hopefully this will be reduced if they get enough education about the consequences of it. It's not likely, but it's possible.

Or on the other hand, maybe this one is a bad example and society shouldn't be like this so lets first teach people that no one is "too sensitive", so no one uses that as an excuse to continue suicide bating, and then we can hopefully later teach people not to suicide bait. Hopefully, but it requires the co-operation of other people.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

(Double post)


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

martinkunev said:


> The difference is that I don't challenge the child to defy me or hiding the truth about these mythical forums. If the child perceives you as the good guy, they will understand you're trying to help them.
> 
> Children listen to reason a lot more than most people think. They intuitively want to understand how the world works and why that is - that's why they always ask questions. Explaining the child that you have much more experience because you've lived longer will make them understand on some level that you're right.
> 
> ...


Unless you antagonise the child to defy you (something like "I _dare_ you not to listen to me."), telling them not to do something or advising them not to do something warrants the potential for the same result. Likewise, the reaction upon being forbidden from doing something relies upon multiple factors, and the most important being that they're even interested in the first place. Forbidding them from doing something they have no interest in or even awareness of does no harm. 

I'm not sure whether your mentioning of forbidding the internet was from my comment saying that I would restrict how much they use it, but irregardless using the internet as a whole wasn't the conversation, it was using forums specifically.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> Then what were you referring to when you said you got banned?


I got banned on a different forum, the first one I ever registered on when I was nine. It was fan-based, nothing fancy like an international community, the members were all from my country, aged 12-30. I pretended I was 12, annoyed the admin, and got banned. The immature kid I was, I was soon asking someone for help to hack the forum and recover my account. Beware of the youngsters, people, you never know if_ they _are the evil ones! (x


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Cat2008 said:


> im 9 years old


you are the quickest to get banned:tongue:


----------



## Youngcat (May 31, 2017)

I'm back


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

:sighlol::chat02::yeah::yeah::yeah::yeah::rockon::smiley-cool13::smiley-cool13::smiley-cool13::smilewoot::smilewoot::smilewoot::smilewoot::smilewoot:enguin:enguin:enguin:ercsmile1::brocoli::brocoli::brocoli:erc3::laughin::redcard:erc2::welcome::fall::sleepytime:


Cats2004 said:


> I'm back


----------



## Youngcat (May 31, 2017)

Hi vinniebob


----------

